# Breathkillers Revisited



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 20, 2009)

Many moons ago, we had a thread called "Breathkillers".  We had another called "Unique and Great Sandwiches.  There were many great sandwich ideas and recipes in those threads.  So, I'm revisiting the idea with the following sandwich that I created this morning.  But be aware, it's scary.
I was in the mood for something different this morning and tried ingredients that seemed interesting, if strange playmates.  But the sandwich turned out quite good, and definitely qualifies as a breath-killer.  You will just have to take my word for this, that the individual parts compliment each other, and keep each from overpowering the sandwich.  But you will look at this and wonder; "Is this guy crazy!"

I'm not sure what to call this beast, but here are the ingredients:

*1 ripe Haas Avacodo
*3 tbs. finely diced onion
*1 large clove garlic, finely diced
*1 tsp. lemmon juice
*2 tbs. Sriracha Hot Sauce
*Extra, extra sharp Cheddar Cheese, freshly sliced and enough to cover a  
  bread slice
3 slices good liverwurst
2 slices whole wheat bread, toasted.

Combine the avacodo, onion, garlic, lemmon juice, and notsauce together in a bowl.  Mash with a fork until smooth.  Slather this intense guacomole onto one slice of toasted bread.  Top with cheese slices, then with the liverwurst.  Cover with the second toast slice.  Enjoy.

This sandwich is garunteed to either awaken your taste buds, or kill them.  Even milk did little to calm down the palate after munching this sandwich.  But as I said, it tasted pretty good.  I'd eat it again, but not for a week or two.

This might be one of my "challenge" sandwiches, you know, the kind you bet your buddy that he or she can't eat.  But you might be suprized.  They may ask for a second one.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 20, 2009)

I can definitely see it ( up until the liverwurst, since Im a vegetarian).  Actually, last night for dinner I had an avocado sandwich, not nearly as extreme ( or breathkiller) as yours was.  Just sliced avocado + chopped onion + a little salt on a keiser roll.  I had a friend from el salvador who would also chop a hard boiled egg and include that on the same sandwich.    I like the cheddar cheese addition.  I may include that next time around.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh yeah, that sounds really good!
Really really good!


----------



## Elf (Nov 21, 2009)

If you are a liverwurst fan, this doesn't sound bad.


----------



## stinemates (Dec 8, 2009)

You had me until the wheat sliced bread.

Sliced bread on such a mountain of/wet ingredients screams soggy, even toasted.

I'd love to try it on a good san francisco baguette, though!


----------

